# 2008 SCORE Championship Race



## scoreracer (Sep 13, 2006)

2008 SCORE Championship Race 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What? The 2008 SCORE Championship Race presented by Manheim's Metro Milwaukee Auto Auction.

Where? Wisconsin State Fair Park Exposition Center. 640 S. 84th Street / West Allis, Wisconsin 53214

When? January 11th and 12th, 2008 duing the 45th Annual World Of Wheels Custom Car Show.

Classes: 4.5" FCR Hardbody, 4" NASCAR, 4.5" NASCAR, Dirt Late Model. This race will be a SCORE points race.

Track: 120' Dadds Tri Oval formerly at Raceworld in McHenry, Illinois. Track provided by Lucky Bob's Raceway

More information as it becomes available.

S.C.O.R.E. Scale Series
[email protected]


----------



## scoreracer (Sep 13, 2006)

4.5" Hardbody NASCAR Rules: (Support Race)

Chassis
1. 4.5" Parma FCR 
2. No modifing of the chassis
3. May solder motor, must be centered on the chassis (no offsetting the motor)
4. .062 clearance in the rear

Axles/Tires/Gears
1. 1/8 solid steel front & rear
2. .790 tires front & rear (.400 min. fronts)
3. Foam tires only
4. 3 1/4 max width
5. No offset (wheels must be equal from side to side)
6. 48 pitch gears only

Motor
1. Parma Chinese Super-16d arm
2. Parma solid can
3. May not remove coating from arm. 
4. Any brushes and springs
5. No min. air gap
6. No quad magnets
7. Must be one piece ceramic magnets

Body
1. Must be painted
2. May use screen, kit window, or lexan for front window
3. 1 7/8 min. roof height
4. Any NASCAR Kit


4" NASCAR RULES:

Chassis
1. Any 4" chassis that is commercially available and apporved by USSCA 
2. Must be stamped and formed metal only.
3. May brace chassis in any way you would like.
4. A steel guide tongue reinforcement may be used, but the original guide tongue may not be removed, modified, or moved.

Gears/Axles/Wheels
1. Any pitch gears 
2. Solid steel axles only.
3. Front wheels .500 minimum
4. Rear tires must be black foam, .750 minimum
6. Maximum width is 3 1/4
7. .062 clearance at the back, up to the rear axle
8. No tech at the front

OVAL
1. Offset should not stick out more than an 1/8" of an inch of the chassis

Lead Wires
1. Magnet wire or magnet type wire is not allowed.
2. Guide clips are allowed.
3. May add wire guide or retainer.

BODIES
1. Body must be commercially available and on approved body list
2. 1/8" minimum front and rear bumper
3. Maximum rear spoiler height of 1 5/8", measured from the tech block to the top of the spoiler
4. Must have three scale appearing numbers
5 Body must be fully painted and cover the entire chassis
6. May reinforce body with tape or lexan
7. All windows must be clear and retain factory lexan
8. Front wheel wells may be cut out or left clear. No cutting into the top of the fenders.
9. Body must have fully painted 3-D lexan interior. Chassis or track must not be visible.

MOTORS (PRO)
1.Parts must be commercially available
2. Any D-Can setup
3. Must be a tagged American 16-D
4. Single ceramic magnets only
5. May epoxy or super glue magnets
6. No air gap, honing is allowed

MOTORS (SEMI-PRO)
SEMI PRO 4" NASCAR WILL BE BRING YOUR OWN SEALED MOTOR. YOU MAY USE ANY BRUSHES AND SPRINGS. THERE WILL
BE A $25 CLAIMER RULE PLUS A $ 5 CLAIMER FEE GOING TO THE SERIES. ANYBODY CAN CLAIM ANYBODIES MOTOR AS LONG
AS YOU ARE IN THE SAME RACE. THERE MUST BE A WRITTEN CLAIM NOTICE GIVEN TO THE PRESIDENT BEFORE THE START OF
THE LAST HEAT IN ORDER TO CLAIM A MOTOR.
ANYBODY REFUSING TO GIVE UP A CLAIMED MOTOR WILL RECEIVE A ZERO THAT WILL NOT BE USED AGAINST THERE DROP, AND
WILL FORFEIT THERE PAYOUT. ON THE SECOND REFUSAL TO GIVE UP A MOTOR THEY WILL BE KICKED OUT OF SEMI PRO 

MOTORS ALLOWED FOR 4" :
PARMA DEATHSTAR #501
PROSLOT SPEED FX #PS-2002
JK Falcon Motors 

S.C.O.R.E. Scale Series
[email protected]


----------



## scoreracer (Sep 13, 2006)

*4.5" NASCAR Rules*

Chassis
1. Any 4 1/2" chassis that is commercially available and approved by USSCA
2. If using extenders must use original manufacturers extenders on the chassis they were designed for. May solder extender
to chassis. May remove front wings for extender / front wheel clearance only. Must be stamped and formed metal only. 
3. May brace chassis in any way you would like.
4. A steel guide tongue reinforcement may be used, but the original guide tongue may not be removed, modified, or moved.
5. Any oilites are allowed.

Gears
1. Any gear ratio and gears permitted.
2. May solder pinion on motor.

Axels/Tires
1. Minimum axle diameter front 3/32", rear 3/32". Drill blank axles allowed.
2. Tires front and rear must be composed of black foam rubber only. No dyed tires allowed. May add nail polish to fronts. 
3. Front and rear minimum tire diameter .790", minimum front tire width .400. Maximum rear tire width .810''.
4. Independent rotating fronts allowed.
5. Solid, one piece front axles only, no stubbies. Front axles may be soldered solid, but front wheels must rotate.
Steel axles only. No hollow or other lightweight axles.
7. Maximum width is 3 1/4"
8. .062 clearance at the back, up to the rear axle
9. No tech at the front

OVAL
1. Offset should not stick out more than an 1/8" of an inch of the chassis

Lead Wires
1. Magnet wire or magnet type wire is not allowed.
2. Guide clips are allowed.
3. May add wire guide or retainer

BODIES
1. Body must be commercially available and on approved body list
2. 1/4" minimum front and rear bumper
3. Maximum rear spoiler height of 1 5/8", measured from the tech block to the top of the spoiler
4. Must have three scale appearing numbers
5 Body must be fully painted and cover the entire chassis
6. May reinforce body with tape or lexan
7. All windows must be clear and retain factory lexan
8. Front wheel wells may be cut out or left clear. No cutting into the top of the fenders.
9. Body must have fully painted 3-D lexan interior. Chassis or track must not be visible.

Motor 
1. Group 11-Contender, Challenger, Competitor (balanced)
2. Any C-Can setup
3. Single ceramic magnets only
4. May epoxy or super glue magnets
5. No air gap, honing is allowed
6. Ball bearing allowed in the can only

This class will be run straight up, no semi-pro or pro.
__________________
S.C.O.R.E. Scale Series
[email protected]


----------



## scoreracer (Sep 13, 2006)

*Dirt Late Model Rules*

Chassis
1. Any 4" chassis that is commercially available and apporved by USSCA 
2. Must be stamped and formed metal only.
3. May brace chassis in any way you would like.
4. A steel guide tongue reinforcement may be used, but the original guide tongue may not be removed, modified, or moved.

Gears/Axles/Wheels
1. Any pitch gears 
2. 3/32 or 1/8 solid steel axles only.
3. Front wheels .500 minimum
4. Rear tires must be black foam, .750 minimum
6. Maximum width is 3 1/4
7. .062 clearance at the back, up to the rear axle
8. No tech at the front

OVAL
1. Offset should not stick out more than an 1/8" of an inch of the chassis

Lead Wires
1. Magnet wire or magnet type wire is not allowed.
2. Guide clips are allowed.
3. May add wire guide or retainer.

BODIES
1. Body must be a commercially available 4.5" Dirt Late Model Body
2. 1/8" minimum front bumper
3. Maximum rear spoiler height of 1 5/8", measured from the tech block to the top of the spoiler
4. Must have three scale appearing numbers
5 Body must be fully painted and cover the entire chassis
6. May reinforce body with tape or lexan
7. All windows must be clear and retain factory lexan
8. Front wheel wells may be cut out or left clear. No cutting into the top of the fenders.
9. Body must have fully painted 3-D lexan interior. Chassis or track must not be visible

Motor 
1. Group 11-Contender, Challenger, Competitor (balanced)
2. Any C-Can setup
3. Single ceramic magnets only
4. May epoxy or super glue magnets
5. No air gap, honing is allowed
6. Ball bearing allowed in the can only

This class will be run straight up, no semi-pro or pro.
__________________
S.C.O.R.E. Scale Series
[email protected]


----------



## scoreracer (Sep 13, 2006)

*Misc. Info*

Entry Fees:

Pre-Entry - $12.00
Day of Race - $15.00
Pre-Entry Deadline - Dec. 31st, 2007
Cash, Check, or Money Order only.

Make checks payable to : Daryl Geske

Send to : Daryl Geske
3224 S. 57th Street
Milwaukee, WI 53219


Track Time:

Racers showing up on Friday night to practice will have to pay the $12.00 Admissions Fee at the door, but will not pay for track time on Friday night or Saturday and will receive a voucher for free admission to get in for the race Saturday. Those racers showing up on Saturday will have to pay the $12.00 Admission Fee at the door, but will not pay for track time on Saturday. The track will be on for 15 minutes between classes.

Raffle:

There will be a raffle on Saturday. Those that pre-enter will receive 2 raffle tickets per entry. Racers entering on the day of the race will receive 1 raffle ticket per entry. Raffle tickets will be drawn between races.
__________________
S.C.O.R.E. Scale Series
[email protected]


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting the S.C.O.R.E. Rules.

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## scoreracer (Sep 13, 2006)

*more info*

more exciting info coming soon.


----------

